
Marketplace.visualstudio.com is down - devalnor
https://github.com/Microsoft/vscode/issues/57867
======
castlegloom
[https://github.com/Microsoft/vscode/issues/57851#issuecommen...](https://github.com/Microsoft/vscode/issues/57851#issuecomment-418447425)

------
deanchalk
its been down for most of the day :(

